# Aramaic: beloved



## silenzio dolce

i need help translating the word "beloved" (as in, the beloved of God) into aramaic script. i've been able to find the masculine, but not the feminine. i would *really* appreciate any help anyone could give me. thanks!


----------



## Josh_

I am familiar with the Aramaic alphabet and know a few words, unfortunately I don't know this word. But I could help you if you post the masculine word that you know because feminine words are usually just made by placing ' taw' and ' alap' ( *ܬܐ*) at the end of the a word whereas the masculine usually just has the alap. I could also consult an Aramaic dictionary that I have.


----------



## silenzio dolce

actually, i was able to find the word, but i'm having font trouble. i was hoping maybe you could show me what it should look like. i'm sorry to be a bother, i would really appreciate it! the word is "khab-beewta" thanks.


----------



## Josh_

No bother.  I wouldn't have responded if I didn't want to help.

Thanks for providing the word, that helped a lot. I immediately recognized it because it is very similar to the Arabic word for beloved and is in fact of the same root letters in both languages:

*حبيبة*
Habiiba

(Note: For those who may not know Aramaic is written from right to left.)

What you wrote down (khab-beewta) would look like this:
ܚܒܝܘܬܐ

Breakdown:
ܚ - ܒ - ܝ - ܘ - ܬ - ܐ
a - t - w - ee - b - kh

But I think that word is wrong (although there might be more than one word).

I believe the word should be:

ܚܒܝܒܬܐ
 khabeebta

and here is the breakdown:

ܚ - ܒ - ܝ - ܒ - ܬ - ܐ
 a    -     t   -   b  -  ee  -  b  -  kh

You can check it at peshitta.org. It is not letting me direct link to the word so at the main page click on 'Tools' and then 'Lexicon'.  Then type in the word "beloved" and scroll down to "Word Number: 6088" (almost at the bottom of the page). That is the word. They use a different font (that doesn't show up on this website), but you should be able to make it out.


----------



## JAN SHAR

The singular feminine is ܪܚܺܝܡܬܳܐ, I think.


----------

